# Next Free Party Fundraiser (Generator)



## Dan U (Feb 1, 2008)

http://i27.tinypic.com/2mqukr5.jpg

looks nuts!

shame i am planning on being at Levellers in Brixton


----------



## zenie (Feb 1, 2008)

That's my birthday weekend 

how the fuck are they linking Clockwork and Lakota? 

Oh just seen you get a wristband....a bit weird that'll be.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah

few brizzle urbs went to the last one, thought i'd give them a heads up


----------



## softybabe (Feb 2, 2008)

disgusting


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2008)

absolutely


softybabe said:


> disgusting


----------



## keybored (Feb 4, 2008)

ddraig said:


> absolutely



I agree

























Pirates vs. _Cavemen?_ It's NINJAS for fucks sake.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Bastard! Thought this was on the BH weekend 

Still...should be good


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm up for this one.


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting link on the flyer- www.recydratethewest.net


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 1, 2008)

Is recydratethewest on again this year?? looks ace


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

Fek me! Feking dilema!

Pirates and Cavemen are both favs of mine...they should not be in competition 

forgot to check when this is...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

How the frig am I supposed to read that flyer??

Where's the date?


----------



## salem (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got me tickets through the post.

It's next weekend (8th March) and is looking to be fucking brilliant. Really can't wait


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2008)

salem said:


> It's next weekend (8th March) and is looking to be fucking brilliant. Really can't wait



I can't go, it clashes with Ladies Night at the Queens Head in Eastville.


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 1, 2008)

hi there

me and a few mates are off there for my bday celebrations - do peeps meet up somewhere beforehand???/


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> How the frig am I supposed to read that flyer??
> 
> Where's the date?



If it's small, then click on it. If it's big, then scroll around.


----------



## JTG (Mar 7, 2008)

hope all youse going have a great time

Clockwork is closing in May - being developed for yet more cunting yuppie flats. The ruination of Stokes Croft continues apace as fucking wanker developers shit on my doorstep yet again. Roll on the recession, hope they all lose heaps of money on it.

Bastards.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2008)

Booked my train tickets this morning.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2008)

Did You go?I didn't see any one of you!

Blinding night!!!  

*proud mother mode*

My son played a wikkide set...bless him 


ERM...now he's in his room wiv a girl...making noises!  

*puts head phones on*


----------



## Onket (Mar 10, 2008)

Great night.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2008)

Ha! That’s about as complex my sentences are today as well mate…..


----------



## Onket (Mar 10, 2008)

It's all your fault!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2008)

I blame Spuggy


----------



## Onket (Mar 11, 2008)

He's certainly not blame free!!!


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 20, 2008)

yea it was a crackin night and good to see a few urbs there, mashed up as one would expect 
missed a few by the looks of it :/


----------

